# selaginella



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just couldn't pass up this large bunch of selaginella when I walked by it at the nursery today.









This is what I mainly went for. A little ground cover for the next imi viv.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

that looks like a huges green brain


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice Selaginella specimen. I can't tell from the pics, is that "Gold Tips" or variegated?


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice score! Yeah it looks like gold tips that got a ton of light to me! :shock:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

That is an amazing looking plant Gary. Unfortunately my usually very green thumb does not extend to selaginella and I kill almost all of it I have...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Nice Selaginella specimen. I can't tell from the pics, is that "Gold Tips" or variegated?


Gold tips.

There were DOZENS of these pots, $6.99. If it wasn't for the cold winter weather I would have bought several and shipped them to you guys. Sorry


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That is an amazing Selaginella. I do not think it is S krausiana 'Gold Tips' though. But I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I've got one of those growing in my tank, great plants, nothing seams to bother it!
Sib


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've seen it referred to as "frosty" if I remember right. I bought a few last year but I didn't acclimate it properly and it keeled over.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I've found some plants are really hit and miss when it comes to aclimation. I've had all my nepenthes work excellent except 1, iveys were 50/50, and baby's tears either takes right off the bat or dies a fungusy death quickly! I've only got the one frosted fern, and it didn't seam to notice that it got moved.
Sib


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I've had all my nepenthes work excellent except 1


Yep, same here- _madagascariensis_ just doesn't seem to do well for me!


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

it was a talengensis for me, died with avengance!
Sib


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah it's probably 'Frosty' if the tips are white.... it's a S. martensii cultivar if I remember correctly. Try taking cuttings off it and rooting them for use in the terrarium rather than trying to put the whole plant in (which gets kinda large anyways).

And I find you description of Marble Queen pothos as a "ground cover" amusing since it will do everything it can to grow UP. :lol:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> And I find you description of Marble Queen pothos as a "ground cover" amusing since it will do everything it can to grow UP. :lol:


Bad choice of wording on my part  I guess I meant it will be along the bottom substrate so that the bottom is not just bare and will give the imis some places to hide.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That's what the leaf litter is for  The imis will more likely use pothos as a place to climb around and call and such 

I've had luck in the past using Philo. scandens... but that also is good for when you don't want to collect eggs because they will hide them between the hanging leaves of the philo...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> That's what the leaf litter is for  The imis will more likely use pothos as a place to climb around and call and such


That's in there too. Basically the front 1/3 of the viv is a few inches of mag leaves. The back 2/3 will be the pathos "jungle"


----------

